# Wi-Fi News > Τεχνολογία >  Αναβάθμιση στα 622 Mbps η Vivodi Telecom

## stoidis

Από Ναυτεμπορική

Σε συμφωνία με την Αttica Τelecommunications προχώρησε η Vivodi Τelecom. Η συμφωνία αφορά στη μίσθωση γραμμών υψηλής χωρητικότητας (622 Μbit/sec) στο Νομό Αττικής για 15 έτη, που βασίζεται στην δικτυακή υποδομή οπτικών ινών της Αttica Τelecommunications..

Η υλοποίηση της συμφωνίας ξεκινάει στο τέλος του Σεπτεμβρίου 2002 και αναμένεται να έχει ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι τον Ιούνιο του 2003. 

Οπως επισημαίνεται σε σχετική ανακοίνωση, με τη χρήση της υποδομής οπτικών ινών και σε συνδυασμό με την DSL υποδομή της, η Vivodi Telecom δημιουργεί ένα δίκτυο υψηλότατων ταχυτήτων για την παροχή υπηρεσιών μεγάλης χωρητικότητας, όπως Τηλεδιάσκεψη (Vivodi Video Conference), Πολλαπλή Μετάδοση Πακέτων Video (Vivodi Video Streaming) καθώς και video on demand, στην περιοχή της Αττικής. 

Η Vivodi Telecom έχει ήδη πανελλαδικό δίκτυο καθώς και διεθνές δίκτυο με τρεις κόμβους εν λειτουργία στην Ευρώπη.

----------

